# Creation of a Bodybuilder



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

1. Figure out how much mass you want to gain and multiply that by 2. Multiply line 1 by 2 – this is the total amount of scale weight you will need to gain to meet your goal. So if you wan to gain 50lbs of muscle mass you need to shoot for a total [...]

*Read More...*


----------

